# Tsunami 24 RDA



## Cobrali (16/5/16)

So it looks like Geekvape s making all their drippers bigger and now its the Tsunami's turn to be 24mm, lol! But the main thing is that it comes with a hollow pin for the squonkers, which is interesting..will this be a norm for all future Geekvape drippers? And if so it gives squonkers more choice on drippers compatible with Squonking..say for instance the Kanger squonkbox? Would be interesting if more squonkers come into the market and Tsunami lovers started squonking on their drippers because of the hollow pin! Some info from my troll site: http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Tsunami-24-RDA-Steel.html

Might give this a look after I recovered from my investment in a DNA 200 mod! 

1 x GeekVape Tsunami 24 RDA Atomizer

1 x φ14.2mm wide open Delrin drip tip

1 x φ14.5mm diagonal Delrin drip tip

1 x φ12.5mm SS 510 drip tip

1 x 510 adapter

1 x Spare parts polybag

1 x Allen Key
*Features*


Larger space to accommodate more cotton
Hollow positive pin for Squonk MOD
Improved Velocity-style deck with 2.1mm x 3.0mm post holes
Adjustable Kennedy-style airflow with 4 x φ4.0mm air holes
Available for single or dual coil
Three types of drip tip available
Environmentally friendly long lifespan SS316 set screw
PEEK insulator in top quality imported material
Adjustable positive pole with full gold-plated housing

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rossouw (15/6/16)

Just saw this on facebook, it is on their website aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (15/6/16)

Ooh! I like the glass window!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/6/16)

I have one on the way. Should be arriving this week or next.....hopefully

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rossouw (15/6/16)

zadiac said:


> I have one on the way. Should be arriving this week or next.....hopefully


Damn that was fast! From where? US?


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

No, from China.


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> No, from China.


That makes sense


----------



## PsyCLown (16/6/16)

I want a Windowed version!! That is really awesome.


----------

